# New Decals



## jdozier

I just bought a used 2005 Outback 29FBHS. It is great shape but the decals are all peeling and curling. it looks really bad. Is there anywhere I can purchase new decals for my 5er.

Thanks
Jason


----------



## ARzark

Jason, check with your local Outback dealer. They should still be able to order the decals. Front decals I assume? 
I have an 06 and my front ones are taking a beating. I had my dealer order me some. I Still have them in the shipping tube.
I'll wait until they get real bad, then put them on.


----------



## h2oman

What Arzark said. No decals is a good look too.


----------



## California Jim

I just ordered new decals for the front of my 04 Outback and it was no problem at all. Your dealer will log-on to the Keystone website where he can then browse to your specific model and year. They had all the drawings and part numbers listed there (I got to watch). I was also able to order a new bedspread for my now discontinued Jasmine interior.

Good Luck.


----------



## N7OQ

Good idea buying new decals, I wonder how much they cost, if they are not to much I might have buy a set, store them then put new decals on when it is time to sell.


----------



## kjdj

I let mine fall off. I figure if Keystone chose to use cheap material I'll let the stickers fall.. I haven't received a check for the advertising anyway.
I also don't advertise for dealers. I guess I just hate paying for a rolling billboard.

Now the Outbackers stickers are holding up great! They will be replaced when needed!


----------



## Abbe

We just ordered new front decals for our '04 model. The cost was approx. $32, (included the wording and the graphic swoosh). I also still have them stored and will have DH put them on for the "new owners", if & when I find them!!!


----------



## RLW7302

For those that have ordered replacement decals, was there a cost, or did Keystone provide under some sort of warrantee coverage. Sounds like some of you are putting them on yourself ... is there a trick to getting the old decals off completely? If you had the dealer install them, what, if anything, did they charge? The front decals on my 5er are peeling pretty bad. I haven't had a chance to check with the dealer regarding options.

Thanks,
Roger.


----------



## Abbe

There was a cost ($32 for ours), our dealer said that the decals typically last only around 3 to 5 years, less if the camper is always in direct sun.

Our dealer charges about $80 per hour, so we didn't want to spend the extra cash for them to install. You can call Keystone and they will advise you on the best method to use. They told my DH to remove the peeling one after it had been sitting in the bright sun all day, using a hair dryer to help to heat the remaining adhesive. She said to make sure the TT was thoroughly cleaned before applying the new ones and she suggested snapping a chalk line to help to make sure the new ones are installed straight. Hope this helps, but if it doesn't just call keystone for some additional guidance! Good luck!


----------

